# Prius.



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

I happen to own a prius and have worked inside and out of the car. If anyone needs to know anything about the GenIII's let me know.


----------



## arontwo (May 4, 2009)

Try this website...

http://www.toyotapriusbattery.com/


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Think you miss read my post.


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

Nomad said:


> I happen to own a prius and have worked inside and out of the car. If anyone needs to know anything about the GenIII's let me know.


I was curious, do you know the horsepower/kW rating for the prius' DC motor?

Thanks


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

If you mean how much HP it gives per kW you give it?

I have no idea.. but I do know that @ 57kW it gives 76HP ~

However acording to Toyota it's between 750watts/HP to 950watts/HP


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

I guess what I was wondering is what the maximum/continuous rates for horsepower are for the motor.


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Oh, that I have no idea. Given people have pushed these little DC's pretty far, and the fact they are PMag, I would say you have a pretty good chance of running at max for quite a while without serious burn up. Keep it around 5k rpms and you should be fine. 

You might want to check out the PIP forums and see if they have an idea. (plug in prius)


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

The main motor can put out 67hp but the battery is limited to 27hp. I have seen a post from a EV only Prius that it got to 70mph


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

So, if you added a second battery pack and controller in parallel, it would produce nearer it's rated hp?


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

PhantomPholly said:


> So, if you added a second battery pack and controller in parallel, it would produce nearer it's rated hp?


 here is the UTube video I saw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfkvygFJZDk&feature=player_embedded#t=28


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome - how much did it cost to do that?


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

Plug in conversions charges $12,500 plus another $2000 for the new software allowing the 70mph top speed in EV mode. a 6.1kw battery pack goes up to 25miles in pure EV mode before automaticly switching to regular hybrid mode


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Nomad said:


> I happen to own a prius and have worked inside and out of the car. If anyone needs to know anything about the GenIII's let me know.


 Do you live Texas and where do I get svc on Gen 2 inverter 04 prius salvg besides dealer


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

TexasCotton said:


> Do you live Texas and where do I get svc on Gen 2 inverter 04 prius salvg besides dealer


 Try posting your question here


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

JRitt said:


> Try posting your question here


Prius chat has a small small handful of tech savy members with appropiate web link. Otherwise the pris chat forum is like most forums .Too too many totally unrelated posting and weak structure.The best hybrid car related forum I have read is for the Honda Insight.


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

The base model (well equiped) is 22K but you can add options like parking assist, solar powered ventilation, lane assist, distance following that can bring the total to over 30K.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

JRitt said:


> The base model (well equiped) is 22K but you can add options like parking assist, solar powered ventilation, lane assist, distance following that can bring the total to over 30K.


Toyota dealer network allocates vehicles according background demograph and past sales. Yada Yada Anyhow what I have seen most dealers on hand lot inventory would be no more than three or four 2010 Prius. These vehicles price out around $25,000 above or below depending on model package. You can search AUTOTRADER and get a feel for the vehicle package you may like and also just physically go to a dealer and look around.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

JRitt said:


> The main motor can put out 67hp but the battery is limited to 27hp. I have seen a post from a EV only Prius that it got to 70mph


 What about the 1st gen Prius, how hard can that motor be pushed (EV only)and for how long? Does it use the same elect motor? thanks


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

What is the amp hour for the nhw 11 and nhw10


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

evnz said:


> What is the amp hour for the nhw 11 and nhw10


zero they have none


----------



## planetaire (Aug 2, 2010)

evnz said:


> What is the amp hour for the nhw 11 and nhw10


Of course it can't be zero. May be it is a joke ? rmay635703 ?

They have 6.5 Ah. Some guys have rebuild nhw11 with nhw20 cells.

Nhw10 have "D" cells (cylindric). Nhw11 and later have prismatic cells.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

planetaire said:


> Of course it can't be zero. May be it is a joke ? rmay635703 ?
> 
> Nhw11 and later have prismatic cells.


Nhw11 isn't a battery, its an entire car.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

rmay635703 said:


> Nhw11 isn't a battery, its an entire car.


i was looking at changing the batteries the car it had nhw11 battery pack in it and i was wanting to know if i should go to the old stile or stay with the newer ones
mute point chose the gen3 batteries as i was told they had a higher capacity

thanks anyway
owen


----------



## Organ18 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi guys I live in Poland with us a little writing on the Prius, I have a question I have no plugin prius 2009, on the electric motor can drive 20km = 12.43 miles. My prius does not have a socket plugin and wanted me at home or on the road charge the battery, how can I make such a slot, and I need to design ??


----------



## acrel-bms (Dec 31, 2014)

Electric motor can drive 20km? Do you install a prius plug in conversion kit on your prius? My 4kwh conversion kit only can drive the car 35km only by the battery pack.


----------

